# Transfer of Permanent Residence



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys

My passport is expiring soon, iam currently awaiting my new passport. I understand that home affairs does not put permanent residence stickers in passports. They only grant permanent residence and an accompanying certificate. 

Do i need to get my new passport registered with Home Affairs through VFS or that is not necessary anymore. ?


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

zizebra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My passport is expiring soon, iam currently awaiting my new passport. I understand that home affairs does not put permanent residence stickers in passports. They only grant permanent residence and an accompanying certificate.
> 
> Do i need to get my new passport registered with Home Affairs through VFS or that is not necessary anymore. ?


You dont need to register your passport. However each time when you travel international , you need to carry your PR certificate. When you use your new passport for the first time they will update it in a system and stamp the passport with entry or exit ( Whichever is applicable). In case of Entry after stamping the entry stamp they will write PR by Pen on the stamp.

Hope you have applied ID, always carry your ID also as they sometimes ask you to show ID along with PR copy.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

papermania said:


> You dont need to register your passport. However each time when you travel international , you need to carry your PR certificate. When you use your new passport for the first time they will update it in a system and stamp the passport with entry or exit ( Whichever is applicable). In case of Entry after stamping the entry stamp they will write PR by Pen on the stamp.
> 
> Hope you have applied ID, always carry your ID also as they sometimes ask you to show ID along with PR copy.


Ah great. I am relieved. The thought of losing money to the VFS thieves was troubling me. I already have my ID.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You dont have to do anything at VFS or anywhere for that matter. You just need to ensure that when you travel outside or into the country you have your original PR certificate with you. It is also prudent to have our ID also.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

on my last travel, the agent on the outgoing side, wasnt interested in my ID, he wanted my PR certificate and on my way back, the agent wanted my ID, so its just best to have both on you. Thank you again.


----------

